# cannot open my safari



## wallace94 (Oct 18, 2014)

can anyone advise Ii cannot open my safari it is telling me it cannot connect to apple live page I have cleared the cache and even put the discs back in to start from scratch?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

wallace94 said:


> can anyone advise Ii cannot open my safari it is telling me it cannot connect to apple live page I have cleared the cache and even put the discs back in to start from scratch?


What machine? What OSX level? A little more info would help us troubleshoot your issue.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

wallace94 said:


> can anyone advise Ii cannot open my safari it is telling me it cannot connect to apple live page I have cleared the cache and even put the discs back in to start from scratch?


Jumping from not being able to reach Apple's Livepage to putting the discs in and starting from scratch - time to embrace a little Zen, and approach this calmly.

Question: are you using a different computer to post your message? If so, how did you get here if Safari isn't working? 

As *rgray* stated - more info please.

And - for what it's worth - *Apple* is no longer in service. It redirects to *Apple*

Apparently "livepage not working" is a popular Google search phrase these days....


----------



## wallace94 (Oct 18, 2014)

*safari not opening*

I am using my laptop to ask questions as I cannot open safari the computer will not open up apple page connection


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

wallace94 said:


> I am using my laptop to ask questions as I cannot open safari the computer will not open up apple page connection


You are missing the point!!!

What machine/OSX is giving you the problem???


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

wallace94 said:


> I am using my laptop to ask questions as I cannot open safari the computer will not open up apple page connection


Thanks for clearing that up, Wallace.

Now - setting aside the Livepage issue (as I said, that page is now unavailable):

1/ how is your iMac connected to the internet?
2/ how is your laptop connected to the internet?
3/ Have you typed in another address in Safari to see if you can reach, e.g., Google ?
4/ have you checked that your iMac is actually able to access the internet?

open Apple Menu-->System Preferences
select Network
what is the "status"? Do you have an IP address? If so, does it start with 169.xx.xx.xx?
5/ Has anything changed with your computer lately? New software install, update, etc.?

Answering those questions will help us to help you


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, Wallace.
> 
> Now - setting aside the Livepage issue (as I said, that page is now unavailable):
> 
> ...


And, PLEASE if you expect any sort of cogent response, specify the machine type (as in iMac, MBP etc.) and more importantly, specify the OSX level (as in 10.*.* or by name like Snow Leopard, Mavericks, Yosemite etc.).....

And give a DETAILED description of the problem...... Sequence of events that result in its manifestation. Exact wording of error message(s) if any (preferably with a screen shot to document it).


----------



## wallace94 (Oct 18, 2014)

*macos problems*

we are wireless connection as for ip address I dont know what that is , no nothing has changed via computer,the mac is telling me that the internet if fine, it is not connecting to apple .com we have even tried reloading original disc to clean up computer but no joy


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi Wallace,

Take a breath. You're not helping us to help you. Please answer the questions we've asked above. We're a pretty bright bunch, but we're not psychic.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Also, I don't understand the emphasis on connecting to Apple.com. It's not the only web site in the world.


----------



## wallace94 (Oct 18, 2014)

*safari not opening*

sorry as I explained I am computer elite-rate, it is a mini mac osx when I open it up and try to go onto safari it comes up a message stating a secure connection to ww.apple ,com cannot be made therefore safari cannot open, when I try other sites like yahoo, google etc it comes up the same message for them, yet the internet is working fine


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wallace, you say that no other websites are loading, yes?

But "the internet" is working "fine". What do you mean by that?


----------



## wallace94 (Oct 18, 2014)

*safari*

when I check my internet it states it is working fine.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

wallace94 said:


> when I check my internet it states it is working fine.


How did you check your internet? What exact procedure?


----------

